# PLEASE adopt me! Precious kitties inside! (NOLA)



## Tortie-tude (Oct 21, 2005)

I have two precious kittens in need of a good home! A stray cat that hangs out around my parents' house recently had kittens (4 total), and I'm taking two at a time to try to adopt them out to good families. If you or anyone you know is looking to adopt a kitten, please contact me. (Inside pets only.)

I live around the New Orleans area, so if you are close by, please let me know. Also, feel free to pass this along to family and friends who may live in my area. 

http://www.natalie102503.com/flyer.jpg 

e-mail me for more info - [email protected]


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Let me move this to the Cats in Need forum.


----------



## Tortie-tude (Oct 21, 2005)

emrldsky said:


> Let me move this to the Cats in Need forum.


Oops! I'm new here.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

Please ensure that mom gets spayed ASAP. I'm from N.O. too and we are exploding with kittens and puppies as a result of Hurricane Katrina.


----------



## Kookiefool (May 18, 2006)

Please be very careful who you adopt them out to. Please do not simply give them away for free. There are very unscrupulous people out there looking for kittens and cats to sell to labs, and goodness knows what else.

You should charge for them, even if you use that money to get them checked by a vet and get them their shots and spayed and neutered first before giving them to the new home.

That helps somewhat to keep people who are looking to resell the cats away. If you are simply giving them away, that attracts them.


----------

